# 8mm track axle conversion



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

One of the issues I knew I was going to run into with the 3Rensho was it required an 8mm rear axle spaced at 110mm..

Older Keirin frames used to be spaced at 110mm instead of today's track standard of 120mm. The dropouts also only accepted an 8mm axle instead of a 10mm that most bikes use.

The standard Dura Ace hubs use a 10mm rear axle and is spaced at 120mm..

I could buy a new pair of 110 mm DA hubs from Japan but I already have a wheelset I want to use..

Along comes Rene at http://njsframes.blogspot.com/ to the rescue. He sells a 110mm conversion kit for $68.

The kit included an axle, left and right cones(these are thinner than the cones on the standard DA hub to get the rear spacing to 110mm) and new track nuts.. 

It was a 10 minute job to convert.... As you can see in the picture, the rear axle is still 10mm but it's beveled/filed to 8mm to allow it to fit in the narrow dropouts.

This was the last step in my project...now I just wait for the frame to come back from the painters


----------



## GScot (Feb 7, 2005)

Looking good Dave. We're going to be around your in-laws neighborhood this week end. Might throw in a bike if it looks like good weather.


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

Elegant solution. I assume that the bevel stops at the locknut to avoid weakening the axle.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Richard said:


> Elegant solution. I assume that the bevel stops at the locknut to avoid weakening the axle.


yeah it does...It also keeps the hub weather resistant too


----------

